# Schrift mit animierten Raucheffekten



## Dienstbier (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne eine Animation erstellen, in dem der Effekt vorkommt wie er am Ende des Dawn of War Intros zu finden ist. Ein Text, der auf einer Steinplatte steht und wo Rauch vorüberzieht.
Hier das Intro:

YouTube


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. Dezember 2007)

Das würde ich an deiner Stelle besser mit einem 3D Programm machen. Mit PS wäre mir das viel zu fuzzelig. 


Alex


----------



## Florian_Rachor (15. Dezember 2007)

Jupp, klare Antwort: Auf jeden fall mit einem 3D Programm. Mit CS3 würdest du das evtl. schon hinkriegen (Alles ist möglich), aber das ist viel zu viel Arbeit.


----------



## Dienstbier (15. Dezember 2007)

Könntet ihr mir einen anderen Effekt eventuell vorschlagen, der leichter zu verwirklichen wäre?


----------



## ink (16. Dezember 2007)

Also ne Ani in Photoshop is Quatsch.
Ansonsten n Still geht.
Gibt doch den Effekt Wolken (so heißt der glaub ich), den auf ne neue Ebene legen, bisl mit spielen, Transparenz runter und das wars...

Peez


----------



## Dienstbier (17. Dezember 2007)

Man muss die Wolken-Ebene dann ja nur verschieben und kopieren, das dürfte ja nicht allzu schwer sein. Fragt sich nur ob das dann als Ani gut aussieht.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Kram mit dem Stein da hinkriegen.


----------



## ink (18. Dezember 2007)

Schau mal da.
Hab jetzt nicht die Muße das zu durchsuchen 

http://www.good-tutorials.com/tutorials/photoshop/text-effects

Peez


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
hier hab ein Tutorial für Rauch. Wenn du du jetzt noch verschiedene "Rauchsäulen" erstellst kannst du diese mit der Animationspalette in PS so stopmotion mäßig animieren.
Den Text kannst du ja mittels einer Ebenenmaske in den rauch einfügen so das es aussieht als würde der Rauch die Schrift umspielen.

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_spezial12.php

Gruß

[EDIT]: Sorry, aber was man nicht im Kopf hat .


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Wenn es nicht wirklich aufwändig sein soll, kann man durchaus Photoshop/Imageready
für solch eine recht einfache Animation nutzen.


Rauch erstellen (in meinem Falle über die Wolken und die Deckkraft verringert)
Rauch bei Frame Frame 2 transformiert und verschoben
50 Zwischenframes eingefügen

Resultat für 2 Minuten Arbeit: http://www.koma-medien.de/temp/nebel.gif (~2 MB) Sorry für die riesige Dateigröße :-(


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. Dezember 2007)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> hier hab ein Tutorial für Rauch. Wenn du du jetzt noch verschiedene "Rauchsäulen" erstellst kannst du diese mit der Animationspalette in PS so stopmotion mäßig animieren.
> Den Text kannst du ja mittels einer Ebenenmaske in den rauch einfügen so das es aussieht als würde der Rauch die Schrift umspielen.
> 
> Gruß



Bin ich blind? Fehlt eventuell der Link zu dem Tutorial?


Alex

PS: Feines Beispiel Markus


----------



## Dienstbier (19. Dezember 2007)

Markus, dein Beispiel gefällt mir sehr gut, nur leider sind zwei Mb zu gross.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Qualität eines Bildes zu verändern ohne dabei das Bild an sich zu verkleinern?


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. Dezember 2007)

Was meinst du mit Qualität? Die Speichergröße?
Bei einem Gif nimmt man dann weniger Farben. Das wird sich aber dann aber auch auf die Bildqualität auswirken.

Alex


----------



## Dienstbier (19. Dezember 2007)

Darauf wollte ich hinaus ja. Wo befinden sich denn die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für das Ändern der Farbe?


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du den Speicherdialog über - Datei -- Für Web speichern 

aufrufst, kannst du die Farbanzahl einstellen.


Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Dezember 2007)

Wenn Dir Flash zur Verfügung steht, sollte das damit eigentlich 
auch prima funktionieren und die Dateigröße erheblich reduzieren.
Ansonsten schau mal, ob diverse *.gif => *.swf Konverter etwas taugen.

Grüße

P.S. Die Farben kannst du in den Exporteinstellungen ändern.


----------



## Dienstbier (19. Dezember 2007)

Leider gibt es bei mir nur die Möglichkeit:




> Save Optimized As



(Als ich bemerkte, dass der französische Vater CS2 auf seinem PC nutzt, bin ich gleich umgestiegen. Wo der seine vielen Photoshops her hat, kann ich nur erahnen .
Jetzt ist es nicht mehr PS 7 auf Französisch, sondern PS CS2 auf Englisch, immerhin schonmal ein Fortschritt.  )

Und da kann ich keinerlei Einstellungen bezüglich der Farbanzahl vornehmen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
im Anhang kannst du sehen wo du die Farben anpassen kannst.
Den fehlenden Link habe ich in meinem anderen Beitrag nachträglich nochmal angehängt.


----------



## Dienstbier (22. Dezember 2007)

Danke ersteinmal für das Tutorial, ich werde es auf jedenfall nutzen.

Leider kann ich den von dir gezeigten Bereich nicht finden, es existiert unter dem Reiter Datei keine derartige Speicherfunktion.  (CS2)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Dezember 2007)

Wie es existiert kein für Webspeichern unter Datei?
Was für eine kaputte Version benutzt den dervaterdeines Freundes?
also die Funktion gibtes seit der Version 7 oder 6 Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht teusche.

Gruß


----------



## Dienstbier (26. Dezember 2007)

Also mit der Version 7 geht es, habe ich gerade gesehen, der PS CS2 hat jedoch keine derartige Funktion.


P.S. Dieser besagte Freund ist keineswegs mein Freund, lediglich ein Austauschpartner. Der Vater dieses Jungen benutzt wohl eine vollständige Version von CS2, ich meine die kommt von der Arbeit.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
also das ist schon etwas merkwürdig. Vorallem weil ich die Funktion unter CS schon genutzt habe.
Aber kann ich daraus schließen das du das jetzt hinbekommen hast?

Viele Grüße

PS: Entschuldige bitte das mein letzter Beitrag etwas patzig geklungen hat. Aber das mit dem kaputten PS konnte ich mir irgendwie nicht verkneifen.


----------

